# Transfer printing problems



## whydocowsfall (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi, it's my first time printing on a t-shirt and I'm using photo paper direct light t shirt transfer paper on a heavyweight white fruit of the loom t shirt. Everything was going fine until I went to fix the image by ironing it again with a piece of white paper over the top and the paper stuck to the image. The instructions say to reheat it if the paper sticks but I stupidly attempted to pull the paper off anyway and so I'm left with small amounts of paper still stuck (image attached). Is there any way I can get this paper off, or do I just have to write it off as a newbie error and try to avoid the same thing happening next time?


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

When you do your repress, why did you use a white paper? You mean regular printer paper?

When you repress the garment, use either wax/parchment paper or silicon. I usually use a piece of silicon.


----------



## whydocowsfall (Feb 22, 2017)

The instructions I was using as well as the tutorial videos from photo paper direct (the company I was using) said that I could use plain white paper to give a softer finish. I think with future prints I will play it safe and use the silicon paper, but is there a way that I can get the paper off this first print?


----------



## majik122 (Jan 24, 2017)

If its just regular white paper, a little water and a soft scrub with your fingers should get it off easily enough. Thats the first time I've ever heard of anyone saying to use regular white paper on top of a print though...


----------



## hongfunclothing (Oct 16, 2014)

You need to put a heat-resistant oiled paper between the transfer paper And iron


----------

